

Yes, it’s a bubble. But who cares? - karangoeluw
https://medium.com/@karan/yes-it-s-a-bubble-but-who-cares-8aa855cdc58d

======
mark_l_watson
That is a good article, and sure, we are in a bubble.

But, perhaps not as big of a bubble as you might think: in the USA, the
federal reserve and the financial oligarchies produce a lot of money out of
thin air. Big players like investment banks, etc. get money at basically a
free interest rate, and they need to park this (mostly) free money somewhere,
and the stock market, start up investments, and real estate is where this
'money' lands.

